# Asparagus & Strawbs Audax 11/5/13



## PoweredByVeg (13 Jan 2013)

Any Audaxers signed up for this? Or done it before?
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-901/ 

Needed a 400 for my SR, and it sort of goes past where I live so I know a bit of the route.


----------



## frank9755 (13 Jan 2013)

I've not done that one but I've done several by the same organiser, Tom Deakins. He's a lovely guy who always puts on a good event. It's a nice route.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jan 2013)

Disappointed to find out that it is nowhere near Evesham.


----------



## Alberto (15 Jan 2013)

Like Frank, haven't done this ride but did Tom's other 300s (Hereward the Wake and Green & Yellow fields) last year. I would anticipate it being a good first 400 given the area is in,with plenty of nice and easy lanes. I cannot do this one as I've registered for the Bryan Chapman the weekend after, but do post on here how it goes.


----------

